
Electric or Not, Big SUVs Are Inherently Selfish - CaptainZapp
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/m7q7eb/electric-or-not-big-suvs-are-inherently-selfish
======
timwaagh
It might all be true, I don't know. Still I think this comes from the wrong
mindset. Rather than celebrating the fact that there will soon be an electric
option for those who like masculine militaristic aesthetic, or holding a
reasoned discussion on the risks of various cars, this is all about portraying
those who will drive this car in a very negative light. I hope Vice will do
better next time.

